# Gotta choose a cabinet



## d.indrockstar (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, here is the deal I am confused between CM311 Elite, NZXT Gamma and NZXT 201 Source Elite. I need loads of air flow in the cabinet, I live in hyderabad an the temps can kick upto 40C. My budget is about 3k including additional fans(suggest me). 


I am not into fancy LED stuff, I need about 3-4 good quality fans that ACTUALLY work unlike the desi stuff which just produces noise lol. Remember, the toal budget is STRICTLY 3k. It was about 2.2k but I extended it to 3k.


My Config is 

955BE(will overclock a bit on stock cooler)
MSI 560Ti Twin Frozr(will overclock as well)
Corsair GS600W 
Seagate Barracuda 500GB.7200RPM
Corsair Value RAM DDR3 @ 1333MHz


Looking forward for your replies.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 14, 2012)

NZXT Gamma with couple of CM Fans, maybe?


----------



## d.indrockstar (Jan 14, 2012)

Nipun said:


> NZXT Gamma with couple of CM Fans, maybe?



Which fans and how many? Size, model number and price please xD


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 14, 2012)

I was in same dilemma with same config, 955BE.
Got NZXT Gamma and I am happy.
I have attached four more fans to it, total of 5 fans including one that comes  with it. But my budget shot from 3.5K to 4.2K.
Following is my setup
NZXT Gamma
Rear fan - came with it.
Front - CM Red LED 90 CFM fan - 475 - had to take it for 3pin to 4pin molex converter 
Side - CM Red LED 90 CFM fan - from my old system - due to cooler only one side fan can be attached.
Top - 2x Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm 1200RPM 65CFM non LED Fans - for 1320 - bought from another forum member

All fans are rated as 20dBA _ka_ noice.


----------



## d.indrockstar (Jan 14, 2012)

vyral_143 said:


> I was in same dilemma with same config, 955BE.
> Got NZXT Gamma and I am happy.
> I have attached four more fans to it, total of 5 fans including one that comes  with it. But my budget shot from 3.5K to 4.2K.
> Following is my setup
> ...




Lol thats pretty expensive  There are fans without LEDs and with same performance right? I found two fans on eBay, one without LED has a CFM of 44.73 and LED one has 90CFM but is double the price. I don't really like LED fans(distract me during night, bothersome) as well


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 14, 2012)

^^
 90cfm fan has double price because it is 90CFM.it will produce double airflow than the cheap LED one.


----------



## d.indrockstar (Jan 14, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> 90cfm fan has double price because it is 90CFM.it will produce double airflow than the cheap LED one.



No no... the LED is costlier.. its about 600 the one without LED and at about half the CFM is 299 on eBay


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 14, 2012)

see primeabgb you will get 120mm 90CFM LED cooler master fan for 450Rs.In theitares it is 450+50 shipment.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2012)

for the best air flow the only cabinet  with usb 3.0 you can get nzxt source 210 elite @ 2.6k and if you don't like non led fans opt for cm silent 1200 rpm 120mm fans - price is around 250 bucks but personally I like led fans as they has higher rpm and cfm = better airflow


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 15, 2012)

Why are you PMing people for advice and also asking over here too? There's this another guys who says something else on the forum and gives me a PM that this particular h/w is busted but don't post it on "that" thread. That's it from here onwards I am not going to entertain giving advice to people via PM. What's the point? 

Stick to NZXT Source 210 Elite. Period.


----------

